# Why I LOVE my Vizsla



## Shyla (Mar 11, 2013)

Here is a list of a few of reasons I love my dog. 
It would be interested to see the similarities in character with other Vizslas! 
What do you guys think?

1.She follows me EVERYWHERE
2.She loves to sit on my lap, even in the office
3.She ‘bites’ my arm when shes happy to see me, even grabs an ankle if the arm is not available!
4. Has such a serious face, and gives her paw very seriously when she gets her food or treat
5.Hangs her head out of the window as we drive, lips and ears flapping away!
6.Sometimes her lip gets stuck in her mouth and stays there!
7.Almost always ‘asks’ before she sits on the sofa (I didnt teach her this!)
8.half way through the night I can feel shes standing over me and I invite her under the covers
9.When I tell her to do something, she barks ‘yes’ (sometimes)
10.The way she jumps, and swims is like nothing I have ever seen! Hurling herself into the water!
11.Whines at dog school if I don’t let her say hello to all her friends
12.While I horse ride, she does her own thing and runs over when she hears my voice and follows us for walk
13.Wraps her legs around mine as she jumps on me
14.The way she still gets into her puppy bed which is way too small for her now.

15. EXTREMELY VOCAL! Especially when she doesn't get her way!!!


----------



## heatherdyanna (Nov 14, 2012)

Vishies are such great dogs... And many of them are so similar! My 2 year old male V, Mako, does some of these things, too. He also has a very serious face when it comes to food and treats, and performs his tricks like it's the most important thing in the world! He also 'asks' before coming onto the couch, usually putting his paw up on me first, until I say okay 

And I LOVE the vizsla lip. He can pull off so many different faces, just with how his lips are stuck! As demonstrated by Mako below, clockwise from top left we have the sassmouf, Elvis Lip, pouty mouf, and regular face!


----------



## Shyla (Mar 11, 2013)

Too CUTE Heather!! SO Nice to hear what other peoples Vizslas are like- I have yet to meet another Vizsla owner so feedback on here is fantastic!


----------



## heatherdyanna (Nov 14, 2012)

I forgot to mention-- I also love his wrinkly forehead, the way he tilts his head off to one side when I ask him a question, and the way he lies down... We call it the "frog dog"! Does your girl do these things too?


----------



## Shyla (Mar 11, 2013)

haha no she does not do the 'frog dog'!! I think that is quite a male thing- not too feminine!
But yes she does the wrinkly forehead and the tilt- especially If I mention 'car!' or 'swim'!!


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

I love when his butt/tail is going 500 miles an hour because he's happy to see us and how he whines when we make him sit and wait a few seconds before he can go off leash and play with his friends.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE does the BUNNY HOP on recall eVery time - does make V smile !!!!!!!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'll play!

1. When he greets us we get 2 paws on each shoulder and a shower of kisses like we've been gone forever
2. His intense wiggle butt and how when he tries to walk it's so far from a straight line because his booty and tail are going too fast
3. How he finds any way to sit on us and acts like it's totally normal
4. How excited he gets to see the kids in the neighborhood, even if just through the window
5. How he is able to communicate with us so well and seems to understand what we're talking to him about
6. How much he loves all people and dogs
7. His adorable little face
8. How he has to give us kisses goodnight
9. How he made our lives so much happier and less stressful our lives have been since we picked him up
10. When he falls asleep on us so contently
11. How he tells on himself when he is getting in trouble by bringing us whatever he's stolen with his tail between his legs (Saturday morning he walked up with a pancake in his mouth that he'd stolen off the counter as if to say "I've been a bad boy, mom")
12. How everyone who meets him absolutely loves him and everyone who sees him tells us how handsome he is. Makes me a proud momma ;D

I could go on forever!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I too could go on forever....

But my 2 favorite things he does are bring me a toy every time I come home (if he forgets because he's so excited I'm home he races back to his box to grab one!) and tries to gets as much of his body curled up to me as he can when I am sitting.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

They give Far more then they get

they love you even when your a D.... : Head"

and they save lives mine.

The Better then Great Vizsla a 1st mate For Life


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Why I LOVE my Vizsla:

He really is my Best Friend!!

I have plenty of second-best friends, but Willie is the ONE!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

I love my Vizsla because she loves me. She'll always love me, no matter what.

There is a book titled *Dogs Never Lie About Love* that I think sums up why we as people love our best friends so much.


----------



## Shyla (Mar 11, 2013)

mswhipple said:


> Why I LOVE my Vizsla:
> 
> He really is my Best Friend!!
> 
> I have plenty of second-best friends, but Willie is the ONE!! ;D ;D ;D


Its so nice to hear other people who call their dog their real best friend! Shows I am not so Loony after all!!! 
I really cannot think of a better kind of dog- she is so much more animated and intelligent than others dogs! 

MY shyla is so fantastically social with females and males- I never have to fret about that at all (in fact sometimes she is just too friends and kinda bombards them!)- is that also a vizsla trait or did I just socialize her very well??


----------



## lildancngurl (Jan 13, 2013)

I think it might be a vizsla thing... Ginny does that too. Runs up and tries to lick their faces like she's known them forever.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Good PUPs go to Heaven - Bad PUPs go everywhere - PIKE is 1 BAD PUPPY - must V the breed LOL !!!!!!!!!


----------



## NowakVizsla (Oct 26, 2012)

We call #6 on your original list stroke face. When Igor gets excited he bites down one side of his top lip. It's so funny. I love that he follows me around everywhere and you can tell he's always happy because his tail never stops wagging.

Also I love that he's 50 lbs and still allows us to carry him around like he weighs 20 lbs. In fact I think he kind of enjoys it.

Such a great breed. I feel so lucky.


----------



## Shyla (Mar 11, 2013)

Hehe I LOVE the lip thing !!
Loving all these answers too they are awesome!


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Milesmom, Nelly does this too now! I'm sure it was you who had advised to give them a soft toy when you/guests come in, works a treat!

I love so much about my Vizsla, but as a characteristic I really love the wiggling, makes me laugh every time.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

My Ruby has to have a toy to greet anyone. When she can't find one, she will grab anything in sight - a sock, a piece of paper, etc. She seems to have a liking to the cats toys and carried them in her mouth.

What I am loving about Ruby (lately as there are so many things) - is her ability to find things and people. We play hide and seek with Ruby a lot and we have her find toys and even my husband. Ruby loves our cats - particularly our male Maine ****. The other day I had workers in my house to rip out our tile floors and I needed to lock up the cats since they are indoor and didn't want them to get out. Since all of our furniture is stacked up in one room, we took all of our couch cushions and brought them up to the bedroom. Our male cat loves to go exploring and he finds the tiniest places to hide. I couldn't find him anywhere. So I asked Ruby to find Bub. She ran all over the house and kept going back to the stack of cushions. Of course, I should remember my dog is smarter than me some days but kept looking in other places. I thought there is no where the cat could get behind those cushions. Those of you that know about Maine **** cats - they are giants. Finally, I listened to my smart cookie and followed her nose right to my cat. Ruby amazes me everyday and that is why I love her!


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Amazing isn't it, RubyRoo! My mum has two outdoor cats who like to galavant for days on end. When it gets past 'curfew' my mum will take the dog out to find them and she does every time!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I love my V boy because he gets to go outside :-*
I work in front of a microscope. Sitting like a statue is just part of the job. Incredibly taxing on my lower back. 

The boy has the ability to put things into perspective. Cannot imagine life without a Vizsla anymore. I'll always own one.... or 2 :


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

What a lovely way to put it datacan, here here!


----------



## Beachrat (Dec 1, 2010)

I was going to say because a not a day goes by when Henry doesn't make me laugh out loud, but upon reflection I think it is because he is slowly but surely altering my whole approach to life. I am working on adopting his attitude. He wakes up pretty sure it is going to be a GREAT day as evidenced by the immediately wagging tail. He has the BEST stretch EVER and heads down for the BEST breakfast EVER. Sometimes he goes for the MOST exciting car ride EVER whether it includes the bank (and milkbones), the gas station (one milkbone) or the grocery parking lot (great people watching.) Every few days he gets to do the BEST bird hunting EVER, but some days he settles for the BEST game of catch EVER. And then comes nightime and the dive under the covers for the BEST snooze EVER....you get the idea.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Beachrat, YES!! I love that Vizsla attitude! ;D ;D

I think they define how to live joyfully and in the moment for us, and this keeps everything in its proper perspective.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I love my pup because he is a true bad ass, plain and simple. I've had dogs my whole life and have a deeper bond with Kauzy than with any of the others. We're like Butch and Sundance.


----------



## GuthriesMom (Mar 15, 2013)

I joined the forum today, and this is the first post I have read. I smiled all the way through it! 

I have a 20 month old male Vizsla named Guthrie, and he is the LOVE of mine and my husband's life. He does many of the things everyone else has mentioned. My favorite has to be the "wiggle butt," which has now become his nickname (Wiggies for short). The wiggle butt turned into wiggle BODY is AWESOME, especially when simultaneously occurring with walking or running.

I also love his wrinkly forehead, his very active dreaming, the way he puts his paw on what he wants (including my husband or me, if he wants petting), how often he falls asleep while sitting up, how he ALWAYS needs to have a ball or a stick in his mouth in order to play with another dog, and the best thing - as many of you have said - is the way he has changed our life and made us a real "family." I am so glad to hear your Vishie furchildren have done the same for you!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, GuthriesMom! Guthrie is a handsome little guy and I love the name. One of my favorite spots is the view of the Mississippi from the Guthrie Theater in Minneapolis.


----------



## vizslababy (Jan 21, 2013)

Love that beachrat! You nailed it right on the head!


----------

